# Google- Chronic subacute bowel obstruction caused by carcinoid tumour ... - 7thSpace Interactive (press release)



## VSsupport

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Chronic subacute *bowel* obstruction caused by carcinoid tumour *...*7thSpace Interactive (press release), NY - <nobr>12 minutes ago</nobr>Presentation is often non-specific with symptoms mimicking those of *irritable bowel syndrome*. Given this, the condition is often diagnosed late following *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

